# M4V to MP4



## Frankh1188 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi, I've been on google for about 3 hours, trying out different programs with no luck.

I have a M4V video clip that I need converted to MP4. The program that I used with most result was SUPER CONVERTER, it converted from M4V directly to MP4. But the problem is, the audio of the converted MP4 clip is really soft.

I was hoping someone more tech savy could point me in the direction of another program to convert M4V to MP4


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please list all the programs you've already tried.

Is M4V the copy-protected format used by iPhones?


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

are the m4v files raw video streams?
You could try yamb. It's still in beta, but it's freeware.
Speaking of bugs, backup this folder
C:\Documents and Settings\yourusername\Start Menu
before you uninstall it. It trashed mine when I did.


----------



## Frankh1188 (Oct 10, 2006)

M4V is the video format for videos you buy off itunes.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

In that case I think you can just rename the extension to .mp4

If you look on wikipedia, it states
"Raw MPEG-4 Visual bitstreams are named .m4v but this extension is also sometimes used for video in MP4 container format"
Normally I see the extension when you get a raw MPEG-4 video stream (meaning it's just the video data - it hasn't been wrapped in a container (file format) like AVI, MOV, MPEG-2 transport (M2T/MTS), MP4, or MKV) output from some video encoders (I think MeGUI can produce that).
But some people name their MP4 files that don't have any audio M4V (kind of in the fashion of MPG, M1V for MPEG-1 without audio), and I think that's what you have.


----------

